# Steine für den Teich reinigen - Wie?



## Luuh (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Zu erst einmal möchte ich mich entschuldigen, falls dieses Thema schon existiert,
aber über die SuFu habe ich eigentlich nichts dazu gefunden.
Es geht darum, dass ich derzeit dabei bin einen Teich anzulegen. Loch ist schon fertig
und die Folie ist auch drin, passende Steine habe ich auch, aber(!) wie reinige ich diese
am besten?
Die Steine sind wirklich ziemlich staubig und es dauert ewig Schubkarre für Schubkarre
zu reinigen. Habt ihr da vllt. irgendwelche Tipps bzw. muss ich die Steine unbedingt so
gut wie möglich reinigen, oder reicht es auch ein paar Mal mit dem Gartenschlauch
drüber zu gehen?

Gruß & Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## lotta (23. Juni 2014)

Hi Luuh,
zuerst Einmalund herzlich willkommen hier bei den Teichlern.

Ich habe meine Steine alle,
mit der Wurzelbürste gut sauber geschrubbt.
Das erspart dir sicherlich den nächsten Thread zu eröffnen,
mit dem Thema:
"Mein Teich ist trüb, woran kann das nur liegen"
Nee Spaß beiseite,
wenn du sie gut reinigst
(die großen Steine, wirklich abschrubbst
und den Kies mit dem Gartenschlauch spülst, bis das Wasser klar ist),
dann hast du eben all den Staub und Schmodder später nicht im Teich.
Aus dem du ihn dann ja doch gerne wieder entfernen würdest.
Viel Spaß, beim weiteren Anlegen deines neuen Teiches.
Grüße Bine


----------



## Luuh (23. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank  Hast du eine Idee, wie ich den Kies möglichst schnell sauber bekomme?


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo und willkommen Luuh. 

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach nen Hochdruckreiniger. 

Sowohl für die großen als auch für den Kies! 

Beim Kies, würde ich mir nen Maurerkübel durchlöchert das das Wasser ablaufen kann 

LG Chris


----------



## krallowa (23. Juni 2014)

Pack den ganzen Kies in einen Betonmischer, ordentlich mit Wasser durchtrommeln.
Anschließend einmal mit klar Wasser drüber und alles ist sauber.
Macht Krach aber funktioniert, wenn kein Betonmischer vorhanden dann in der Schubkarre mit einer Mistgabel durchmischen.


----------



## Luuh (23. Juni 2014)

Also ich mache es jetzt zurzeit mit der Schubkarre und der Hand - Funktioniert,
ist halt rech mühselig, aber funktioniert immerhin... ^^ Mit dem Hochdruckreiniger
habe ich's auch schon versucht, das ging aber eher schlecht


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen bei den Teichlern.

Hochdruck geht gut... so wie Chris es schrieb Du musst die Dinger nicht einzeln poliern. Es reicht die Version "passt scho"


----------



## Brittami (23. Juni 2014)

Ich habe einen grossen Blumenkübel mit Löchern unten drin genommen. Da den Kies rein und mit dem Schlauch spülen. Das Wasser läuft ab und gut is.

Grössere Steine habe ich auf dem Rasen auf ein Unkrautgewebe (wasserdurchlässig) gekippt und mit dem Schlauch abgespült. Muss man dann natürlich alle wieder einsammeln....


----------



## Luuh (23. Juni 2014)

So, bin dann mal fertig geworden... Das Wasser ist jetzt leider noch recht verschmutzt,
aber ich werde die Steine nochmal im Teich etwas sauber machen. Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Juni 2014)

Luuh, es gibt in einem Teich nix sauber zu machen. Teich entwickelt sich  zu putzen gibts da nix.


----------



## Tinky (24. Juni 2014)

Luuh schrieb:


> So, bin dann mal fertig geworden... Das Wasser ist jetzt leider noch recht verschmutzt,
> aber ich werde die Steine nochmal im Teich etwas sauber machen. Danke für alle Antworten



Wenn Du sie IM Teich säuberst wird das Wasser aber auch nicht besser!
Oder wenn Du meinst Du holst sie raus und putzt sie nochmals wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Warte doch einfach etwas ab bis "der Staub sich gelegt hat"
Problem Aussitzen quasi 
Gruss Bastian


----------



## Luuh (24. Juni 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Wenn Du sie IM Teich säuberst wird das Wasser aber auch nicht besser!
> Oder wenn Du meinst Du holst sie raus und putzt sie nochmals wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
> Warte doch einfach etwas ab bis "der Staub sich gelegt hat"
> Problem Aussitzen quasi
> Gruss Bastian


Ich hatte vor das derzeitige Wasser im Teich nochmal rauszupumpen, so wären dann
wenigstens etwas weniger Schwebeteilchen im Wasser. Eigentlich würde ich normaler
Weise das Problem auch aussitzen  Da ich aber jetzt schon recht oft gehört habe,
dass es wichtig ist die Steine möglichst sauber zu machen, mache ich mir da etwas
Bedenken...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Luuh,

Sauber heist nicht staubfrei. 

Je öffter Du putzt um so schlimmer wird Dein Teich. 

Denn mit jeder Putzaktion kommen die Algen. 
Es wird sowieso so werden, dass Dein jetzt nicht staubfreieer Teich veralgen wird und dann siehst Du den Staub ohnehion nicht mehr


----------



## Tinky (24. Juni 2014)

Meine Feldsteine IM Teich sind nach einer Weile alle komplett mit grünen Algen besiedelt...erst kleine Häärchen...nach einer Zeit sind sie komplett grün


----------



## Luuh (24. Juni 2014)

Ok, ok, dann lass' ich das halt


----------

